# Cualquier cantidad de esquemáticos de amplificadores por marca



## Pableen (Feb 20, 2010)

Bueno, ni bien encontre la página supuse que debia de ser de publico conocimiento en un foro como este, sin embargo lo busqué y no aparece la palabra "ampix", así que simplemente les paso la dirección para que la chequeen.
http://www.ampix.org/

Está plagada de esquemáticos que no son difíciles de conseguir... pero si sabes que está ahi te ahorras el tedioso proceso de buscar 

en realidad solo buscaba amplis ampeg y me encontre con 5 páginas de amplis 

http://www.ampix.org/thumbnails.php?album=33&page=2

es solo un ejemplo, busquen por marca que las que chequee estaban.

Peavey:

http://www.ampix.org/thumbnails.php?album=search&cat=0&page=1


----------



## franklin1 (Feb 20, 2010)

Amigos todos son con valvulas o queeeeeeeeee¡ ya que estuve observando y todos los que vi son con válvulas, intente con *ampli qsc *nada


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 20, 2010)

http://arquivos.audiolist.org    aca encontre muchos pero muchos esquemas de amplis y manuales de servicio ,sobre todo amplis de gran potencia,consolas ,pre  etc,etc,pegen un vistazo


----------



## franklin1 (Feb 20, 2010)

Amigo gustavocof115 esta pagina es muy interesante

que bieeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnn


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 20, 2010)

tengo miles de amplis esquemas,descargados de paginas del brazil ,no recuerdo todas pero las voy a ir poniendo el enlaces ni bien organise un poco mi pc ,esquemas raros manuales de servicio ,
http://www.geminidj.com/disc._prod_manuals/MIXERS/
en esa  consegui manuales de servicio y algunos esquemas ,no se ven muy bien pero para reparar sirven algunos ,otros solo son manuales de usario ,esta todo mexclado
http://www.geminidj.com/disc._prod_manuals/
espero les sirva de algo

http://www.4shared.com/dir/3518283/d7b8af2e/amplis.html


----------



## Pableen (Feb 20, 2010)

buenisimo, el post sirvio de algo jaja.

gustavo, no tendras nada similar a estoo aun mejor eso mismo...)

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-79765065-ampeg-vr-200-micro-head-vintage-200wrms-cabezal-para-bajo--_JM_

es un cabezal que escuche hace mucho y que suena que da miedo, desde que lo vi que quiero conocer el pcb, ya que tiene pinta de ser sensillo...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 20, 2010)

Pableen dijo:


> buenisimo, el post sirvio de algo jaja.
> 
> gustavo, no tendras nada similar a estoo aun mejor eso mismo...)
> 
> ...



http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/instal_vrockol.php
aca tenes un ampli de 400wat 200 por canal el pre tambien esta ,suena que da miedo
el pre no ise el que esta ay sino que arme uno del foro pero te aseguro que es facil de armar,buena fidelidad y barato,sin el trafo me costo menos de 200 pesos argentinos
http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_amp400w1.php

en esta pagina es especial para saber los reemplazos de transistores de audio,es para cuando uno tiene un transistor que no se consigue,le ponen el numero en la ventanita y le dan al boton ''pesquisar'' .y wuala ay tienen sus reemplasos y patillaje de los transistores
http://www.electronica-pt.com/db/componentes.php?ref=bd&page=12
tambien es brasilera la  pagina.


----------

